# Rockford Fosgate RFX-8250TI



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

I hate to part with this head unit. Time for it to go. 



Rockford Fosgate RFX-8250TI In-dash CD Player Denon Old School Copper Chassis | eBay


----------



## amb3cog (Mar 25, 2017)

Oh that case! Excuse me. I have to go do something in my room real quick.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

I am currently using this exact same transport


----------

